# Timbren Vs. Leveling Kit



## BlackKnight07

What are the difference's between a Leveling Kit or a Timbren Kit? I've done a little research and they seem to do the thing. What are the pluses minus i'm missing here?

Need to do something with my F150 front end sag. Although if this year continues to suck, won't need to worry about it. Dam Cheap people!


----------



## pooleo8

I do believe the timbrens will just stop your suspension. It raises the bottoming out, I think. A leveling kit, is raising your suspension. Effectively allowing more travel.


----------



## theplowmeister

Timbrin is like a helper spring. does NOT change the ride height.
leveling kit ONLY changes the ride height


----------



## contractor078

i put a leveling kit on my truck and worked great. was a piece of cake to put on. But make sure that you go and get an aliment done on your truck when you are finished so that it doesn't ruin your tires.


----------



## Mike S

I use both and both will raise the truck. One of my 04's I used both on it and it was not the greatest ideas. The timberns are very easy on gm's. The level kit/keys take just little bit longer to install. Both work and serve their purpose. Not sure for the fords so I might not be any help.


----------



## 7_below

Do both. To wont be disappointed!! No cons in doing this.


----------



## BlackKnight07

Thanks Guys, I think im going to go with a leveling kit first then next year add the Timbren.


----------



## herbert02

I did the timbrens on my chevy and it didnt do much for me. Plow frame still bottomed out. Year after did a leveling kit and the the truck rode like garbage but the plow didnt bottom out anymore.


----------



## Gear_Head

herbert02;1347850 said:


> I did the timbrens on my chevy and it didnt do much for me. Plow frame still bottomed out. Year after did a leveling kit and the the truck rode like garbage but the plow didnt bottom out anymore.


which kit did you use?


----------



## R3Dside

timbrens made all the difference for me. I highly recommend them. Not the funnest to install though, although its not that bad.


----------



## Titan Landscape

Just installed Timbrens on 04 2500HD, actually kinda impressed. Price was a little high for some chunks of rubber but ride with plow was definitely improved along with ride height. If you work your truck hard, i would install both. It couldn't hurt to have a higher baseline for torsion bars. Really nice for stackin banks.


----------



## mreamer

Just installed a 2.5" leveling kit on an 04 F150 (NBS) crew. The model I installed was from Hell Bent Steel. Installation wasn't too bad, make sure you download the instructions before buying so you are familiar with the tools required. Removing the lower strut bolt requires a big socket and open-end wrench (30mm if I remember correctly). You will not need to compress the spring with this kit as the spacer sits on top of the strut assembly. 
This truck has a 7.5' Curtis SnoPro (~650lbs) with ~700lbs of ballast behind the rear axle and it handles it quite well. These trucks have a decent rake from factory; I think Timbrens are a good idea, but they won't help raise the front; that's why I recommended the leveling kit. I'm not sure if the Timbrens would even be touching the lower control arm with the leveling kit installed and plow raised. Front drops 2.0" with blade raised.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

